# Got a 5K today...



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello VWVortex. I just bought my first car, a pristine 1985 Audi 5K S Turbo with an automatic and Im really excited. It was a nice deal to at 1800 for delivery to my place on Monday and only 1 small dent in the trunk and 60K miles on it. Well I didnt know anything about Audi"s so do you guys think you can tell me some info about the 85 5K and maybe a link to some shops in the North East or some website that has parts for it ?
KThnks.


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Got a 5K today... (OchoCinco5k)*

Browse around the archives, more than you could EVER want to know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://forums.audiworld.com/v8/


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Hello VWVortex. I just bought my first car, a pristine 1985 Audi 5K S Turbo with an automatic and Im really excited. It was a nice deal to at 1800 for delivery to my place on Monday and only 1 small dent in the trunk and 60K miles on it. Well I didnt know anything about Audi"s so do you guys think you can tell me some info about the 85 5K and maybe a link to some shops in the North East or some website that has parts for it ?
KThnks.


----------

